# porque en esta formula sale #valor?



## rapidito78840

Hola, buenas tardes... tengo problemas con esta hoja de excelPrueba Don Pepe.xlsmABCDEFG12iMesagosto20083EnBancosaliniciarelMes3,000.004EnCajaalIniciarelMes0.005601020304057Num.deCorte9069078Importe761.002,272.009PagadoenEfectivo10TarjetadeCredito407.001,398.0011NetoaDepositar.12EnCAJA354.00874.0013     14ChequesExpedidos15ComisionesT.C.12.0041.2216PagadoconCAJA1718SALDOENBANCOS3,395.004,751.78#VALOR!  1920SALDOENCAJA354.00#VALOR!   2122761.002,272.000.000.000.00233,395.004,751.78#VALOR!#VALOR!#VALOR!24354.00#VALOR!#VALOR!#VALOR!#VALOR!Relacion de Cortes

Problema:
1.-En la celda D24 , tengo esta formula =((C24+D12)-D16) , en esta me sale error, porque me he fijado que si en la Celda D16 ( que no tengo ninguna cantidad ) le pongo "0.00" ya me coloca bien el resultado, aun si deseo ponerle ahorita "0.00" y luego quito el "0.00" que le puse , aun asi me coloca bien el resultado .... PORQUE??? que tengo que hacer para no tener que ponerle a esa celda ningun numero ( porque entonces tendria que llenar todas las celdas con "0.00" para que no me saque "#valor" ).

2.- En la celda E23, tengo esta otra formula =D23+((E10+E11)-(E14+E15)), y me sale tambien "#VALOR" , saben porque?  porque en la celda que esta de color morado ( E11 ) por error de un  dedo le puse UN PUNTO, en vez de ponerle cantidad o dejarla en blanco; casi me quiebro la cabeza porque NO ENCONTRABA EL ERROR!!! hasta que vi que lo que parecia una mancha... EN REALIDAD ERA QUE HABIA PUESTO UN PUNTO !!!!, si lo quito, pues entonces si me sale bien el resultado... el asunto es ... que tengo que poner o como la valido para que SOLO SE INGRESEN NUMEROS o que se quede en blanco, y si por error ponen otra cosa, pues que se ponga esa celda de color llamativo para que se corrija !!!!.


saludos y espero no molestar mucho con mis preguntas

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Greg Truby

Hola Rapidito,


Bueno, sí, un punto o cualquier otra caracter que no es un número va a resultar en un error.

Si estoy comprendieno su pregunta bien, usted quiere saber qué se puede hacer para evitar este tipo de error. En el caso suyo, se puede usar validación de datos (data validation). En la opción de datos (data) hay un grupo "data tools" y en eso hay validación. Para este caso seleccione "decimal" y "menor de" y ponga un valor enorme (como 9E199).

Para atrapar este tipo de cosilla más rapidamente en el futuro, en la linguita de Formulas, hay un botón _Evaluate Formula._ Con usar eso, ya con el tercér cliq del botón _evaluate_ usted hubiera visto donde estaba generando el error.


----------



## rapidito78840

Gracias por la respuesta al problema 2...

pero el problema 1, como lo resuelvo ?

Problema:
1.-En la celda D24 , tengo esta formula =((C24+D12)-D16) , en esta me sale error, porque me he fijado que si en la Celda D16 ( que no tengo ninguna cantidad ) le pongo "0.00" ya me coloca bien el resultado, aun si deseo ponerle ahorita "0.00" y luego quito el "0.00" que le puse , aun asi me coloca bien el resultado .... PORQUE??? que tengo que hacer para no tener que ponerle a esa celda ningun numero ( porque entonces tendria que llenar todas las celdas con "0.00" para que no me saque "#valor" ).


saludos y nuevamente gracias si me pueden ayudar con este ....


----------



## sailepaty

Lo mas probable es que utilizaron la barra espaciadora para elimiar los valores de las celdas (Ej: D16). Revisa que esas celdas no contengas espacios.

Saludos


----------



## rapidito78840

sailepaty said:


> Lo mas probable es que utilizaron la barra espaciadora para elimiar los valores de las celdas (Ej: D16). Revisa que esas celdas no contengas espacios.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias... ya esta !!!


----------

